
Ask HN: Periodic stress and scalability tests - petrohi
Do you do stress and scalability tests for your service? If so what tools do you use? Do you do it periodically and&#x2F;or part of CI&#x2F;CD?
======
bradknowles
Yes.

The performance team uses NeoLoad scripts.

We have recently built a Jenkins server for them to use for kicking off those
scripts, and will incorporate that into our CI/CD flow on other Jenkins
servers.

